# Think I can bling these bags?



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi all!

I ordered some duffle bags for my two little cheerleaders to carry their gear in at competitions, and thought they'd be cute with the cheer team name in rhinestones.

But... I've only ever added rhinestones to cotton fabrics in the past, and was wondering if you guys think the material is bling-able or if it would be damaged by the heat press ... or if hotfix stones will even work with this polyester fabric?

(It's listed as 600 denier polyester/PVC)

Here's a link to the bag so you can see the details on the material:

Liberty Bags 8805 Barrel Duffel Bag from Bags Liberty Bags - JiffyShirts.com

Whatcha think??


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

you should have no problems!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree, I just finished an order of drawstring bags that were 100% polyester and it went smoothly. Get yourself a teflon pillow to make things easier.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Go for it. Just do not get nylon ones. The stones will not stick to nylon.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have used those exact bags with no problem.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

It should work. Good luck and post some pictures when you are done!


----------



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh, awesome!! Thanks so much for the feedback. I don't have a Teflon pillow - anything else you guys can recommend to use in its place?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

A plain mousepad works.


----------



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah, that I do have! (We do still have one lonely computer with an actual mouse here in the house!) So just pop it inside the bag underneath the area I'm pressing?

Super excited to try it out, now if I could only find the time to actually make it happen... my poor kids, with no blinged out gear of their own. Kind of like the shoemaker's children having no shoes. LOL...


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes. Just make sure it does not have anything printed on it.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Actually, as long as it's waterbased you can stone on top of it with no problems...just not plastisol.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> I agree, I just finished an order of drawstring bags that were 100% polyester and it went smoothly. Get yourself a teflon pillow to make things easier.


If you don't mind sharing, where did you get the drawstring in polyester? All I can find is nylon and my girls really want one with bling. Thanks.


----------

